# Sheiko Log



## StoliFTW (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks to DT and POB I've decided to give Sheiko #29 a try. After a move to another state and several DNP runs my strength decreased but I'm at a much lower bf% now. Please take it easy on me, I'm by far not as strong as most peeps here, but my heart is at the right place.

Stats:
Weight: 186
Height: 5'9
BF: 15% ish

1RM:
Squat: 315
Bench: 275
Deadlift: 365


Going to do 4 weeks of the Sheiko #29 program. I'm started today so hopefully I will be able to get the only Hammer Strength Squat Rack at my gym on Monday without waiting forever..I'll hope to be able to post after every work out, but depending on work and family I might have to resort to weekly updates. Since I'm keeping track with excel and entering actuals vs. program I can see how much I deviate % wise from the program.




Notes: Bench Press seemed fairly easy, I might have to add 10lbs to the 1RM I'll wait a week to decided. Squats were killing me after only 4 sets...But I tanked through. Feels good. Didn't do the good mornings as I did my regular back workout yesterday...

Thanks again for bringing this program to my attention, too long have I just 'freestyled' my way around the gym.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> Thanks to DT and POB I've decided to give Sheiko #29 a try. After a move to another state and several DNP runs my strength decreased but I'm at a much lower bf% now. Please take it easy on me, I'm by far not as strong as most peeps here, but my heart is at the right place.
> 
> Stats:
> Weight: 186
> ...



You don't deviate from the program so there should be NO DEVIATION RECORDED.  The work is supposed to be brutal. You won't want to finish. But you do. Its four weeks.  12 training days... That's it. And Dtownry ran it back to back.  

The chances of your 1RM's being accurate is small.  So up the bench by 10lbs now, don't waste another week.  Don't skip goodmornings either. I don't care if you had a back day. The GM's will add to your ability to pull and squat.

Read my signature here... 

Now get back in there Monday and kill this shit.  I don't want to see excuses. We're here for results. You can handle this, and when you get through it, it will change your outlook on training forever.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 9, 2013)

and that's why i love POB. It's going to happen - upping the 1RM max for bench. Squats f*cking hurt man. I don't do those pussy squats either, all the way down is how I roll. Appreciate the support bud


----------



## j2048b (Jun 9, 2013)

NICE IM SUBBING THIS THREAD as im not really that strong at all either and have researched this way of lifting as well.... And eventually want to transition to this as well! Def looking forward to see how u do man! 

And yes thank u POB for also introducing me to this! Appreciate it


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 9, 2013)

Judging from this one workout shoulders will be tested to the fullest with all those Bench Presses. 

I used to train with Mike Brown, not sure if anyone heard of him here, but we did a similar workout only focusing on Military Presses, deads, squats, and bench. Not as structured and way less sets. 

This should be good. I'll give it all I got.  Now I'll hear Pob's voice in my head when I need to push through.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 9, 2013)

PoB,  for someone wanting to put on size and scale pounds, that would be running 1gram of test a week, that will be eating everything in site....


is this the style of training that's right for those goals?

or would a traditional 2x per week BB split yield better results?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2013)

samcooke said:


> PoB,  for someone wanting to put on size and scale pounds, that would be running 1gram of test a week, that will be eating everything in site....
> 
> 
> is this the style of training that's right for those goals?
> ...



The volume of the program and the high percentages of weights used you will absolutely put on size.

It will drive your appetite up quite a bit too. 

I put on ridiculous size in one month from this program. And every time I run it I just keep getting more betterer.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm wanna get "betterer" too,    I Definitely want to do this program.   

where do I start?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 9, 2013)

I found an .xls file online, not sure what to do with it or if its even the right one.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 9, 2013)

samcooke said:


> I found an .xls file online, not sure what to do with it or if its even the right one.



try this - enter your 1RM in the first tab - the rest is calculated for you

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e2g3m2s1txfjll3/Sheiko.xls


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2013)

I can email the spreadsheet to anyone that needs it...

Sam if you do it, log it.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 9, 2013)

Pob, did the spreadsheet I'm using look accurate to you, ie. Nothing wrong with it? I also have other Russian training templates I'm happy to share.. a sticky with different training templates would be cool.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> Pob, did the spreadsheet I'm using look accurate to you, ie. Nothing wrong with it? I also have other Russian training templates I'm happy to share.. a sticky with different training templates would be cool.



Yup. Looks right.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can email the spreadsheet to anyone that needs it...
> 
> Sam if you do it, log it.



ill try big guy, but i'm eating chicken right now while shitting at the toilet with my laptop gettin my Si on.   i'm a busy man, but ill see what i can do


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 9, 2013)

is there seriously 12 sets of benching on day 5???   or am I reading this spreadsheet wrong


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2013)

samcooke said:


> is there seriously 12 sets of benching on day 5???   or am I reading this spreadsheet wrong



Yes 12 sets.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes 12 sets.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 9, 2013)

samcooke said:


> I'm wanna get "betterer" too,    I Definitely want to do this program.
> 
> Here are three more programs..  SI is the shit


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 10, 2013)

Update: Legs are in some pain today. Had my little one jumping on me and it felt like charley horses. usually im sore two days after..   tomorrow lunges will be interesting.. no pain no gain they say


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 10, 2013)

Week 1 Day Three: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qv9myvmchb7jc2z/sheiko week1 day3.png

Notes: Never done deadlift to knees before. Felt good until the the 75% level it became apparent Sheiko knows his shit. It's been quite a while since I had the feeling of completness and physical exhaustion. I left the gym dripping sweat.
This is a no BS program and I recommend this to my fellow SI bros. 4 weeks is nothing in the grand scheme of things.

For Inclines I did 4x6x185
For Dips added 45lbs plate
For Lunges I used 45lbs (suprisingly the pain from Week1Day1 disappeared after a few sets of Deadlifts)
Abs.. I never do Abs so just did a machine for 3x10x95lbs (when I went to get a drink of water my abs cramped up - hurt like a mofo)

Nothing else to report besides that Anytime Fitness sucks balls, not having two boxes, and only one f*cking power rack with one barbell only. Suckas got me for a year, but I'm the one to blame for not reading the cancellation policy closer. I was under the impression I can cancel anytime with 30days notice paying $50 fee..


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 23, 2013)

Finished W3D1 today. 

Not going to go into detail as I follow the program strictly so you know what exercises I did with the 1RM in my first post.

Not gonna beat around the bush - this is a no bs program. Squats are a pain in the ass once you get to 80% of your 1RM. I'm always sore but I take it a sign I'm doing it right. I think I will look into #30 next. I like the program and it fits my style. I might run his programs all throughout my cycle if my shoulder lets me. All this benching will eventually take a toll I reckon, especially with #30 where it calls between 11 and 19 sets of bench press each session.

This powerlifting program should create the perfect foundation for future isolation type routines.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 23, 2013)

YES YES AND YES.  I can't believe I just found this thread.  Awesome brother!

Ok I am not a guru but as one that has been through this I am here is you have questions.

Couple items:

1.  On bench I would work on a pause at the bottom.  I wished i would have concentrated on this more.  Nice pause on the chest and explode.  Tight lats, shoulder blades squeezed nice arch.
2.  Bro I know you will feel like death at the end of these workouts but DO NOT SKIP things.  If you have good mornings, take a break if you need to but do the good mornings and give them the same intensity as you do everything else.
3.  Stretch and foam roll on off days.
4.  Make sure you stretch and get shoulders and forearms warmed up before bench.  I had a lot of issues with shoulder pain and forearm pain.
5.  Ice as much as you can.
6.  Do the flys, light and concentrate on a stretch!  Its helps with the tightness from benching so much.


Good luck.  Subbed.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 23, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> Week 1 Day Three:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qv9myvmchb7jc2z/sheiko week1 day3.png
> 
> ...



A good an exercise is standing cables pulls.  Gran a rope by your forehead and bend at the waist using your abs.  The same exercis eyou see people doing on their knees but do them standing. Go heavy.  This will help with squats especially when you have front squats in other sheiko runs.

Also do those barbell lunges man.  They suck but go as heavy as you can.  I think I used to use around 155-165lbs.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 23, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes 12 sets.



LOL yea.  Some days even more.  There are days with 15-16  sets of heavy ass squats.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 23, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Couple items:
> 1.  On bench I would work on a pause at the bottom.  I wished i would have concentrated on this more.  Nice pause on the chest and explode.  Tight lats, shoulder blades squeezed nice arch.
> 2.  Bro I know you will feel like death at the end of these workouts but DO NOT SKIP things.  If you have good mornings, take a break if you need to but do the good mornings and give them the same intensity as you do everything else.
> 3.  Stretch and foam roll on off days.
> ...



Thanks for pointers DT. I only skipped the good mornings on D1, since then I'm sticking to the program to a tee(?). Haven't applied any ice yet or done any stretching on off days. I think that should help a lot. Will post back after W3 is done with.


----------



## Jada (Jun 24, 2013)

how the hell i missed ur log! followin ur log brother


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2013)

Do what Dtown says. He knows whats up. He ran this shit back to back. That takes testicles the size of... I don't even know. Something huge.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 4, 2013)

Sheiko #29 done. 

Torture really. I was hurting these last 2 weeks every time I left the gym. Hurting in a good way, no pain or anything.. 

Finished strong IMO. The 85% 1RM sets felt very good L2 weeks. Overall, I must say I am very impressed with this program. I will not go back to back with another Sheiko program though. I'm going to look into a different program - maybe GVT or a hybrid of some sort. Considering I'm in the middle of week 4 with my cycle I need to make the most out of the next 10 weeks. 

Recommend this program to all you bros. This is real man shit - strength gains guaranteed.  Gotta go watch Fast and Furios 6 now. Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 5, 2013)

Tomorrow I will start with Larry Pacifico's Bench Routine 8 week program combined with ACME. Program found here https://www.dropbox.com/s/b72z39b0jtyv642/PacificoHybrid.png


----------

